# emerge sie zepsulo

## (l)user

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 14, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6394, in ?

    for y in db["/"]["porttree"].dbapi.xmatch("match-all", x):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4705, in xmatch

    myval=match_from_list(mydep,self.cp_list(mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3539, in match_from_list

    raise KeyError, "Specific key requires an operator (%s) (try adding an '=')" % (mydep)

KeyError: Specific key requires an operator (sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2) (try adding an '=')

```

Jakies sugestie?

----------

## (l)user

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136184&highlight=specific+key+requires+operator

Ok, tam znalazlem rozwiazanie  :Smile: 

----------

